
Uber's diversity page - ghaff
https://www.uber.com/info/diversity/
======
DarkKomunalec
Proportion of whites in the US: 63.7% (down from 87.7% in 1970)

Proportion of whites at Uber: 49.8%

Ars Technica: "Uber's labor force—in particular its tech staff—is
overwhelmingly male and largely white." (
[https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/03/new-diversity-
repor...](https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/03/new-diversity-report-
shows-85-of-ubers-tech-workforce-is-male/) )

So whites are under-represented at Uber, even a minority, yet we're told
that's still too many. Will they be happy when there's only 40% of them? Or
10%?

~~~
malandrew
[http://www.bayareacensus.ca.gov/counties/SanFranciscoCounty....](http://www.bayareacensus.ca.gov/counties/SanFranciscoCounty.htm)

~~~
DarkKomunalec
In a country where people move an average of 11.7 [1] times in their lives, do
your really believe who gets hired has nothing to do with the demographics?

[1] [https://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/how-many-times-the-
avera...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/how-many-times-the-average-
person-moves/)

~~~
malandrew
Number of times someone moves is irrelevant.

 _How far did they move?_

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/24/upshot/24up-f...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/24/upshot/24up-
family.html)

[http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2008/12/17/who-moves-who-
stay...](http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2008/12/17/who-moves-who-stays-put-
wheres-home/)

[https://www.census.gov/prod/2011pubs/acsbr10-07.pdf](https://www.census.gov/prod/2011pubs/acsbr10-07.pdf)

    
    
        Native-born Californians form a relatively small percentage of
        the city's population: only 37.7% of its residents were born in
        California, while 25.2% were born in a different U.S. state. 
        More than a third of city residents (35.6%) were born outside 
        the United States.[11]
    

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_San_Francisco](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_San_Francisco)

Plenty of international diversity at 35.6% of residents born abroad, but a
meager 25.2% of San Francisco residents are from a different US state. Simply
put, San Francisco is not representative of the US.

There are also commuters, but I would be surprised if the demographics of the
265,000 people that commute to San Francisco daily are that much different
from the demographics of who lives here. Insofar as people working in tech in
San Francisco are concerned is concerned, my experience shows that only San
Francisco county, San Mateo county and Alameda county are relevant. I've met
many people from those other Bay Area counties, but very few tech workers from
those counties. Those two other counties have similar demographics.

